# PLC Online Course



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds nice. Do they give you any type of certification?


----------



## Ken72 (Sep 27, 2013)

I am considering signing up as well. I compared it to the course offered by Thomas Edison. I like the software aspect of the GB course. TE seemed to work entirely out of a book and required several essays(not my strong point). If you would post your thoughts on the materials when they arrive I would really appreciate it.


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

Ken72 said:


> I am considering signing up as well. I compared it to the course offered by Thomas Edison. I like the software aspect of the GB course. TE seemed to work entirely out of a book and required several essays(not my strong point). If you would post your thoughts on the materials when they arrive I would really appreciate it.


I just received module 1 tonight. This is just a PLC overview but I got a taste of a lab exercise and it mirrors RSLogix 5000 in every way. Most of it has been text with highlighted keywords that when clicked on lead to pictures or definitions. Each topic also has an audio recording to start the topic off. The information each topic has had is not dumbed down or too basic. Im very impressed with how in-depth it has been so far. Ill update again once I get further along.


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

Ultrafault said:


> Sounds nice. Do they give you any type of certification?


Yes there is a certificate upon completion.


----------



## Ken72 (Sep 27, 2013)

vileislepore said:


> I just received module 1 tonight. This is just a PLC overview but I got a taste of a lab exercise and it mirrors RSLogix 5000 in every way. Most of it has been text with highlighted keywords that when clicked on lead to pictures or definitions. Each topic also has an audio recording to start the topic off. The information each topic has had is not dumbed down or too basic. Im very impressed with how in-depth it has been so far. Ill update again once I get further along.


Thanks!Sounds interesting.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I took the George brown college course... I wasn't that impressed.

It teaches you the basics, but doesn't go into depth in much. The simulator software seemed lacking as well.


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

chrisfnl said:


> I took the George brown college course... I wasn't that impressed.
> 
> It teaches you the basics, but doesn't go into depth in much. The simulator software seemed lacking as well.


Did you take the PLC I or PLC II course?


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

There was only one course when I did it, but PLCI apparently.

I'm not saying it was the worst course ever, it's certainly possibe to learn the basics of PLCs, but I found for what you paid, content was lacking.


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

chrisfnl said:


> There was only one course when I did it, but PLCI apparently.
> 
> I'm not saying it was the worst course ever, it's certainly possibe to learn the basics of PLCs, but I found for what you paid, content was lacking.


Which other courses have you taken? Which was the best?


----------



## Ken72 (Sep 27, 2013)

Do you think the course will take 32 weeks like they suggest?Or is it too soon to tell?Have you taken the first exam yet?If so,how was it?


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

Ken72 said:


> Do you think the course will take 32 weeks like they suggest?Or is it too soon to tell?Have you taken the first exam yet?If so,how was it?


Well this first module had a lot of info about the history of plcs and some other stuff that I dont think is really necessary to know. A bunch of it actually was on the 30 question practice exam. For example: what year did NEMA establish the standard for PLCs? (1978) I didnt do as well as I wanted on the practice exam so now Im going to do the module over again, and this time take notes. With my schedule (48 hrs per week working/also remodeling my basement myself) I think it might take me 32 weeks or more.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

vileislepore said:


> Well this first module had a lot of info about the history of plcs and some other stuff that I dont think is really necessary to know. A bunch of it actually was on the 30 question practice exam. For example: what year did NEMA establish the standard for PLCs? (1978) I didnt do as well as I wanted on the practice exam so now Im going to do the module over again, and this time take notes. With my schedule (48 hrs per week working/also remodeling my basement myself) I think it might take me 32 weeks or more.


The history is not necessary but kind of good to know. Can you imagine wiring control relays for the automotive industry for a production line, and then a part changes, or a new model car comes out. You would have to rewire the whole shiz again.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Does it teach you how to write for a living?


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

I completed the first course and am currently taking the second one. Since most of the material is the same it is definitely easier this time lol. I wouldn't have bothered taking it but since our largest customer is paying 2 of us to take I couldn't turn that offer down.


----------



## Ken72 (Sep 27, 2013)

Is programming part of the course?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

dronai said:


> The history is not necessary but kind of good to know. Can you imagine wiring control relays for the automotive industry for a production line, and then a part changes, or a new model car comes out. You would have to rewire the whole shiz again.


been there done that and wanted to thump the production managers several times:laughing:


----------

